# Warlord Titan WIP



## pathwinder14

Apocalypse is coming out soon. I heard rumors that is will have rules for a Warlord Titan. This is where I will post my WIP for my scratch built 40K scale Warlord titan. 

I checked around and got links of good pictures and information. Wikipedia has a good scale comparison for the titan's overall size. It states that a Warhound is 10 inches tall and in reality would stand 14 meters. It also went on to state a Reaver titan is about 28 meters tall and the Warlord titan is 45 meters tall. After converting meters to inches based upon the Warhound I found that a Reaver should stand at just 20 inches and a Warlord titan should stand at 32 inches.

I got a few really good frontal and side images of titans and blew them up to 8 inches tall. Then I started taking measurements.

*Height and Width:*








1 = 3”
2 = 12“
3 = 20 1/2” 
4 = 5”
5 = 5”
6 = 24”
7 = 4”
8 = 13 ½”
9 = 5”
10 = 5 ½” 
11 = 3”
12 = 4”
13 = 1 “
14 = 1 ½”
15 = 3”
16 = 3”
17 = 3”
18 = 3”
19 = 4”
20 = 10 ½” 
21 = 5 ½” 
22 = 2 ½”
23 = 2 ½”
24 = 4”
25 = 6 ½” 
26 = 6”
27 = 3”
28 = 3”
29 = 2 ½”
30 = 5”
31 = 1 ½”
32 = 4”
33 = 7 ½”
34 = 6”
35 = 9 ½”
36 = 5”

*Depth:*








1 = 2 ½”
2 = 6”
3 = 1 ½”
4 = 2”
5 = 2 ½”
6 = 5 ½”
7 = 2”
8 = 2”
9 = 3”
10 = 1 ½”
11 = 8”
12 = 2”
13 = 6”
14 = 7 ½”
15 = 2”
16 = 9”
17 = 7 ½”
18 = 5”
19 = ½”
20 = 2”
21 = 6 ½”
22 = 3"

Images courtesy of Tom Webb at 
DeAynes Gallery 
http://www.netepic.org/GALLERY/albums.php


----------



## pathwinder14

Getting started:

First I decided to start with a strong skeleton. So I chose PVC. I am using 3/4" diameter PVC. Below is a pic of the pieces you will need:









You will also need a 10 foot long piece of 3/4" diameter pvc tubing:









After I build the skeleton I will glue 3/4-1" wide strips of Foam core to it to provide good places for mounting armor plates and everything else it will be made from.

I will post a comprehensive parts list later as my parts inventory is still growing. Suffice it to say that this project will be the biggest one I have ever attempted and it will require all my skillz. 

You will need all your gaming, converting, and painting tools. Here are just a few:








You will also need a pin vise, drill, drill bits, vise bits, files, exacto knives, cutting board, some sort of small saw for the PVC (I'm using a hack saw).


----------



## pathwinder14

Every monument and building starts with a good base. I see no need to upset the order of the universe so that is where I am starting as well; with the feet.

The Warlord titan feet are huge. It has a 9" x9" footprint. If you look at an Epic Warlord titan you will notice the 8 points of its feet (did chaos work its way into the design of the titans? Hmmm....).

I started by making two 9 1/2"x9 1/2" squares from foam core. 









Then I started placing my peices for the feet. I am using laminate floor spacers. Anyone that has ever put down laminate floor will be used to these little slices of heaven. If you need some, go to a hardware store and look in the flooring section. A box of 30 should cost about $7 or so.









Layed out in 8 point fashion:









Then I needed to build up the feet for thickness. I placed two layers of foam core beneath the front, back, left, and right points of the feet. The angles only have one piece of foam core beneath them. Make the foamcore pieces to fit the shape of the spacers.









After I built up the foot, I cut the excess foam core from between the "toes". As you can see there is still some toe-jam. Frikin bugs are everywhere.









Huge huh?


----------



## hephesto

:shock: that thing is going to be huge!

Honestly already impressed somebody has taken on a project of this size, looking forward to the next update!


----------



## Anphicar

Same!

Holy crap! 

Goo path gooo path!


----------



## Cadian81st

Anphicar said:


> Same!
> 
> Holy crap!
> 
> Goo path gooo path!


Quoted for truth!


----------



## Engelus

Cadian81st said:


> Anphicar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same!
> 
> Holy crap!
> 
> Goo path gooo path!
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted for truth!
Click to expand...

seconded for emphasis


----------



## cccp

keep us updated! this project is fantastic.


----------



## pathwinder14

Thanks all. Yes, it will be a monster. I'm sure FW or GW will eventually release on, but who wants to pay $1,000,000,000 + for it? Hopefully I can keep my costs below $100.


----------



## torealis

in the words of paris hilton...

"loves it"


----------



## Jacobite

And this topic will now be watch with huge interest by myself.

I cannot wait to see how this thing turns out. It's going to be so cool.

Oh and by the way I saw you over on B&C. We joined at pretty much the same time.

Anyway good luck with it.


----------



## pathwinder14

Thanks. Hopefully I can do two updates a week. My wife loves reality T.V. I can't stand it. So I use the time to work on my Warhammer stuff. It kinda sux really, as I just started a Deathwing army back in January. Now I have to put it on hold so I can build this monstrosity. Oh well, I go where the inspiration takes me. 

My plans are to build a basic skeleton. After that I will build the basic shape of the titan on the skeleton. After the titan has it's shape I will give it details. Lots and lots of plastic card, rivets, banners, wires, cables, hydraulic pistons, chains, battle scars, purity seals, vents, exhaust ports, hatches, metal ladders, armor plates, windows in the head, removable cockpit and crew, etc.


----------



## pathwinder14

I did a test fit of the PVC last night. I also did a weight and stress test. It easily held 20 lbs without a problem. I expect the titan to be closer to 10 lbs. I also did more work to the feet. I'll post more pics and pvc lengths toinight.


----------



## pathwinder14

More to come in a couple weeks as I get adjusted to being a new dad.


----------



## hephesto

congratulations all round pathwinder!


----------



## Bloodhound

I'm going gaga over the size of that. Keep it up and can't wait till the next update. I lovers this. 

I'm going to do something along the lines of this.
Our washing machine just broke and we got a new one. My mother gave me permission to attack my old one with a screwdriver. I'll salvage most of the bits for scenery and most likely a titan. This is going to be so much fun. I'll do a WIP aswell. Wait for my topic. Should be lots of fun.


----------



## The Son of Horus

pathwinder14 said:


> More to come in a couple weeks as I get adjusted to being a new dad.


Why worry about building a titan when you've got a live one? It crawls, it stomps, it eats Space Marines without a care! Set it on the table and watch it go to work! Congratulations, btw. :wink:


----------



## pathwinder14

Here’s an update. I don’t know when I’ll be able to provide another update so please bear with me. I want this WIP to be good, not quick.

I last did a test fit of the legs. Here’s the parts you need, their quantity, and how they go together:

















Onto the feet. I had to make them thicker so I added another layer of foam core to the bottom and an octagonal piece inside. Here’s a pic of the octagonal piece and the total layers.

















I have them built, but now the angled toes (A.K.A. - northwest, northeast, southwest, southeast) need coverings so they look more like this:









To get here you will need to make these out of plastic card:









You will need 8 of numbers 1,2,4 and 16 of number 3. Dimensions are:

































Once those are made, you will need to glue shims made of foam core and plastic card to the sides of the angled toes like so:









It’s important the shims do not exceed the height or width of the toe otherwise the plastic plates you just made will not fit.

Once that is done we will place a wooden block in the base of the foot like so:








Do not drill the hole until you are ready to place the legs in. I will cover that in my next installment.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

wow, this is awesome stuff. this is going to be huge. great for apocolypse. fantasic stuff


----------



## Viscount Vash

They say the line between insanity and genius is very thin you know. :wink: 

Brilliant work Path, when its done I think it ought to made into a Tutorial.

Looking forward to the next instalment. 

*VV*


----------



## Bloodhound

As Vish said, Thin line Path.
I'm loving it nonetheless. Hurry up with the next post.


----------



## pathwinder14

Update coming soon I promise.


----------



## pathwinder14

I paused to build a stompa. The stompa is almost done. I'll post pics when it's finished, then I'll get cracking on my Warlord. Srry guys.


----------



## hephesto

No need to apologize there, its your hobby after all. The gargant sounds very interesting, looking forward to it!


----------



## Vero

Wow, this build is pretty neat so far. I hope to watch it through


----------



## FrozenOrb

This is truly amazing. Eagerly awaiting the next instalment. And here's me delaying into eternity my lowly custom-build Vindicator, *sigh*.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

omg FrozenOrb is back. wow. long time no see.

this titan is looking purely awesome, cant wait for it to be finished


----------



## demonkin

that is some progect and awsomly clever but wats up with quoeting a quote??? seriously but nice one and keep us updaded


----------



## demonkin

like i say monsterously big!!!!! but is gonna b cool


----------



## pathwinder14

Stompa is done. I'll post pics soon then get back to my Warlord.


----------



## Keflar

You should update this sometime soon. I like where you're going with it.


----------



## ForSix

Great work so far on this Titan build, Im quite interested in seeing where it goes. But theres been one question thats been bothering me, from the size of this titans "foot print" and aprox. overall size isn't it an "Emperor Titan" not a "Warlord Titan"? I may be mistaken but to me it seems that way.

Cant wait to see more.


----------



## Dirge Eterna

An Emperor would stand roughly 6 feet tall (Right? I've only seen one, and it was HUGE) It's the biggest class of Titan.

-Dirge


----------



## ForSix

I know its the biggest class of Titan, thats why I brought it up, the design of the foot compliments an Emperor class. By the look of it, and size. Im not really sure how tall an Emperor class would be, because its rumored that theres ones bigger then anything that has really ever been seen. Heres a good example of an 
Emperor Titan, yes it is chaos, and yes it shouldnt have a close combat weapon but still. You can see the foot is the same as he is building. 

Now this is an example of a Warlord


----------



## Rayler Tall

That chaos titan is a warlord, and so is the other one they are just two diffrent years.
Here is the imperial version as well from the same diorama


----------



## ForSix

But it looks like the Chaos titan, has a citadel of some sort on top, no?


----------



## Rayler Tall

That is just spikes atached to it, if you go to the GW online store you will see that they are in fact warlords.


----------



## RedHookRusty

Ive also wondered about this in the Apoc rulebook and everywhere else it seems as if the warlord titan looks like an emperor titan. I dont know why its this way but I still maintain that these "warlord" titans are based off of pictures of emperor titans. And as for the "emperor" titan mentioned earlier you can find that picture labeled as both warlord and emperor class titan. I just wish that someone could give me a definative answer one way or another thats ironclad as to what warlord titans should look like.


----------



## Rayler Tall

As I stated before go to http://uk.games-workshop.com/storefront/store.uk?do=Individual&code=99110307002&orignav=300808 it is what the game desingers have dicided what the third edition warlord should look like.


----------



## Phish

I'm starting a warlord titan.:grin: It's gonna be based on the link above. Have already started design work. Plundering school equipment for project!!!!:biggrin: Using wood. Pics soon!:good:


----------



## Mordero

Path i myself am building a Warlord, But the size's that i came up with were a little bit different and i did it with gw staff, *ONLY by 2 inches* I wish you goodluck with the project, it isnt easy.

Myself i'm building it out of Foam, for a few reasons, A Transport, it will be light, B Breakdown i can take it apart into 8 different pieces and put it in a box. and C I can customize and high detail the foam with out having to spend extra money on bits.


----------



## Fenrakk101

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...m.microsoft:en-us:IE-Address&rlz=1I7ADBS&sa=N

Warseer.com. This dude also made a scratchbuilt Titan. Showed the process, step-by-step. Pages 1-10, or 1-11


----------



## Mordero

That actualy looks really good.Personaly i'm sticking to rounded edges much easy to make out of foam. and its only going to be about 3 pounds. NO Internal structure needed. because of how light weight it is, Tho i may because the store i do Game at has many children structure the body from the back side just incase one of them decides to BUMP the table.


----------



## Shamrok

Hope to see the finished product when your done grt job so far


----------



## delta13

looking good....can'twait to see the finished project


----------



## Fenrakk101

Where's Pathwinder gone? Haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## Mordero

THis IS a very ROUGH design so far only a week in the making but i should be complete with it by next friday once the model gets the weights in the feet. i have alot more work to do on sculpting but it should be done with that portion later today since i have the rest of the day off.


----------



## Fenrakk101

It doesn't seem very large...


----------



## Mordero

Thats a fridge behind it. thats why  its 36 inches tall maybe 37 its still a rough design its basicaly my tester i have alot more foam to work with, *2 more 6 x 24 x 48 Pieces* this one is just to see how it would stand and how it could work out. next one is going to be larger legs because i'm going to load them full of led shot. i'm just doing a quick design to see how it works out. if it will stand or not.i think i will have to enlarge the feet some to make it balance itself out.

*EDIT* Plus it looks like shit because i dont have all my tools right now i let a buddy borrow most of them because he just bought a warhound and needs to work on that. *Love to forgeworld on there models that dont go together out of box*


----------



## Fenrakk101

I know. It was like my Death Guard dreadnought was pulled away from the toilet while it was taking a shit. I needed a few hours to shave the resin off, and now it looks like crap 'cause the pipes aren't fully where they're supposed to be.


----------



## Mordero

So torso got redone much um THICKER now, looks much better with arms, legs are tomorrow's project. then hardening the foam and i should be complete and ready for the airbrush  *Feet fell apart after getting moved around with out hardner on them* all and all its a 6 lb titan  i will have more pictures tomorrow once i actualy PUT the torso together.


----------



## Damas

looks as if you really have put some thought into this can't wait to see the final product


----------



## delta13

speaking of...when will we see a more finished product....?


----------



## Deacon316

You sir are an immortal amongst mere men.


----------



## Arkhand

it looks good so far mordero, can i ask what type of foam you are using and where i can get some? i really need some foam that i can do that with.:good:


----------



## pnave01

very nice keep us posted


----------



## dirty-dog-

damm i wish i got pics of my wip warlord. i think its a bit skinny at the moment though, i still need to make the weapons for it and attach armour plates to the legs. it looks very much like a drednoughts torso with long legs put under it lol


----------



## grifcannon

hi all, i'm also trying to build a warlord titan for an upcoming apoc game, (i probably won't finish it though) after this i'm hoping to make a biotitan out of wire, cardboard and alot of greenstuff


----------



## Captan Somebody

oh my god dude
thats bloody huge
id love to see what it looks like in the end
looks great
keep up the good work


----------



## dlakertor

That is amazing good job :good:


----------



## AnubisBlade

so far looks way kool. my understanding is the model should be about 3 feet tall.


to those of you that were thinking there was a building on top of the warlord for chaos ... nope that is the imperator class titan (just dress your 6' tall bud in armor and ya got it). there is suposed to be only like 5 imperators in existance 1 on mars and 4 others scattered around the cosmos (1 in the hands of the iron warrors if i rember right) 

if i rember right there is 1 more larger titan than the imperator and it IS the "Golden Throne" (can't rember the class) and the largest titan ever made by 4 times bigger than the warlord titan


----------



## Imperial StonieJ

I've seen a vid on youtube of someone who build a worlord titan: 



that thing is gigantic:shok:


----------



## Inquisitor Vorak

Soooo.... Has he given up? Or just stopped posting?


----------



## Crimson_Chin




----------



## Son of mortarion

Crimson_Chin said:


>


Not exactly relevant yourself, nor is it particularly clever. no points for you.:laugh:


----------



## Crimson_Chin

I like having someone post the good old thread necro whenever it happens. It alerts me to the fact that "THIS THREAD IS DEAD", so I shouldn't go and read the whole thing before I find that out. Like this time lol 

Personal preference though.


----------

